# Camalielson Dairy & Poultry Milk, Hilo Hawaii



## stinger haut (Jan 5, 2007)

I couldn't wait to clean this rare milk from Hilo, Hawaii before posting pictures of it. I'll post pictures of after I've worked on it as well.
 There is a reef that I surf and as you walk down the side of the cliff there is an old dump. It rains a lot here so when I am walking back up from surfing, I check to see what has exposed itself. I have collected about 20 bottles so far, one really rare Hilo hutch was amoung my finds. Oh, I also pulled out an A.M Farland pontiled soda from this dump site. Its ironic because my wife just recently won the same type of bottle on ebay, only this one is going to be easier to restore. 
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is a picture of the bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

Sweet bottle Stinger, I was worried abut you after not seeing any posts for so long. Nice to see you back!


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice stinger, you don't see too many square quarts embossed like that. I had a chance to bid on one of those on ebay a while back. Pretty rare you say? I think I might have missed out on a deal. []


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 6, 2007)

There were tall square quarts like that from California pretty early on. I think they were patented in the 20's. The ones you see from the late forties and later were made under a different patent and by different companies. I'm guessing that's a Pre-40 model.


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Zane,
 Thanks for the welcome back and the compliment about my Hilo Dairy bottle. It was one of the nicest ones that I have pulled out of my cliff side dump. The best one so far is a very rare Hilo hutch.
 What was the deck sweeper thing all about? Weren't those bottles black glass saddle flasks or something like that? My wife told me about them and I have since read the posts on the forum.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, again thanks for the compliment on the Hilo Dairy bottle. I can't wait to clean it.
 Yeah, they are pretty rare in any size. Camalielson was really a big time dairy, but what sets it apart is the poultry farm embossing. You just don't find many square milk bottles that are embossed with chickens.
 The ebay bottle was sold by a seller on O'ahu and my wife tried to win it, but she didn't bid high enough (she didn't know how rare it was). It went for next to nothing. I cleaned it for the buyer (a local) and they resold it for a lot more than what they paid for it.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Pono, That is a very nice milk. You don't see many square milks with alot of embossing. I love the dairy/poultry thing too.


----------



## cookie (Jan 6, 2007)

love the poultry ranch...that's a GREAT milk bottle!!!


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Zane,
 Your right about the dating of the square type of west coast milks. This one is dated 1927.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 6, 2007)

Howsit Warren,
 Thanks for the compliment on the Camalielson. Its a neat one with all the embossing. You'd think with all the room available on a quart size bottle, they would have put more embossing on them. Compare them to the embossing on a soda or mineral bottle.
 There is an ugly rumor going around the islands that someone from Seminole, AL bought some of those deck sweepers (just kidding).
 Pono


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Cookie, it is a rather uniquely embossed square milk.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't need to by one I live with one.[]


----------

